# Aortic sclerosis



## Jess1125 (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a question. I have a provider who doesn't always comment on the aorta in the findings of the echo report. As you know, that is one of the nine areas that CPT says is needed in order for this to be considered a complete echo. 

The thing is, though, I see the comment of "aortic sclerosis" in the conclusions of the report. I imagine that "aortic sclerosis" is referring to the aorta, though, am I correct? 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Sep 1, 2011)

Jess1125 said:


> I have a question. I have a provider who doesn't always comment on the aorta in the findings of the echo report. As you know, that is one of the nine areas that CPT says is needed in order for this to be considered a complete echo.
> 
> The thing is, though, I see the comment of "aortic sclerosis" in the conclusions of the report. I imagine that "aortic sclerosis" is referring to the aorta, though, am I correct?
> 
> Jessica CPC, CCC



Jessica,
 I am thinking that may mean the aortic valve. For meeting the "adjacent portions of the aorta" criteria , do you see anything that says aortic root or periaortic? That would be enough to meet the comment for the aorta.


----------

